

China Mobile to Build Mobile Payments System On .Tel - wibblenut
http://domainnamewire.com/2011/04/18/telchina-and-china-mobile-to-build-mobile-payments-system-on-tel/

======
wibblenut
Intriguing news for the DNS crowd :)

